# Qigong



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Anyone have any luck with this? I recently started to add it to my daily routine and it has helped significantly. If anyone is interested in it, look for a book called "Qigong for Martial Arts and Health." It may be the other way around, but still, look for it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi-

I'm glad to read that Qi Gong has helped you because i'm going to start it soon also. I'll post here how I feel afterwards.


----------



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Keep in mind that it should take about 2 weeks max before you notice anything.


----------

